# The Lows of Cast Net Fishing



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

Went cast net fishing with my Dad this past Saturday on the ICW. I decided to strap my GoPro to my head, the I proceeded to forget how to throw a net. Fortunately for everyone here, I captured it all on video....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't you hate those days when your net just loses it's mind, and forgets how to open properly. Lol


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

GROUPERKING said:


> Don't you hate those days when your net just loses it's mind, and forgets how to open properly. Lol


It especially likes to happen when you've only picked up a net 3 times in the last 2 years... I guess I need to get out in the backyard and practice. Funny thing is when I went a few weeks ago, I didn't have any problem at all. In fact, I had a really good day. I guess that's how it goes.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't know what I do different on my bad days ,but something definitely gets out of keltar. I'd swear I was throwing it the same way I do on my good days. Lol


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

not being a backseat fisherman but you look like your throwing both hands out there at the same time. I know people have their own way of throwing but I throw mine like I am throwing a Frisbee with the right and hold the left kinda open to let the net come out on its own. 

Very cool video though. I want to see someone put the gopro on the net itself to see what happens in the water.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

J0nesi said:


> not being a backseat fisherman but you look like your throwing both hands out there at the same time. I know people have their own way of throwing but I throw mine like I am throwing a Frisbee with the right and hold the left kinda open to let the net come out on its own.
> 
> Very cool video though. I want to see someone put the gopro on the net itself to see what happens in the water.


I think you're right. I tend to throw the back end of the net around when I mess up. 

That's a great idea about the camera on the net, but I'm not sure how well it would work. I may play around with it a little this weekend and see if I can figure out a way to keep it from getting tangled in the net.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Great Video!!! Brings back memories of my younger days, when I threw a cast net. I had those days also, when wading. However, when throwing off a bridge, no problem. I think that, when wading, I often did not choke up enough with the amount of net hanging, causing me to rake the water with the front section of the net. When the rear section caught up with the front, it made some good splash balls.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You caught fish so I think you did good. If it was me wading and casting I probably would have netted my buddy or knocked myself in the head with the leads. Put visions of sewn grouper baits in my head watching you guys catch tjose mullet. Great post, catch and video!


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

Once my finger heals, we'll be heading back over there to try it again. Hopefully the next video will be better!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You sure got some nice mullet.....enjoyed the viceo too


----------



## RonChris (Nov 28, 2013)

This is an excellent video. I am a cast-net fisherman myself. I get a lot of enjoyment from just throwing the net and improving my skill. I practice relentlessly in my yard with a variety of nets (different sizes and different throwing techniques). 

I've been thinking about getting a Go Pro myself... to share my fishing experiences online. 

Cast netting really is a unique skill (and in some ways, an art form). When I throw my from piers, tourists always stop and watch. 

I look forward to your next video.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a problem similar to this when Im throwing a net AT something, I can throw perfect in the yard but I tend to throw the net AT fish I see, throw it OVER your target and it'll probably fix itself.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Heck! What was wrong with that? Looks like one of my normal trips


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hopin4aboat said:


> I have a problem similar to this when Im throwing a net AT something, I can throw perfect in the yard but I tend to throw the net AT fish I see, throw it OVER your target and it'll probably fix itself.


Thanks, I'll give that a shot.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

My normal throw is the pork chop just like yours. You mean ain't right?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

2RC's II said:


> My normal throw is the pork chop just like yours. You mean ain't right?



It's called "the kidney"!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fun Nice video


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Having your net set up right is crucial. Any snags & your done. If your net sits a long time it can get stiff. Saoking in water & fabric softner supposedly helps. Once net is wet enough it streches out enough to open better. Good luck !


----------



## OSAGEBOW (Mar 1, 2012)

Cool video!! Thanks for sharing!! I am moving from Pensacola to Northwest Alabama this week, and I am already missing this kind of fishing!!!


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

OSAGEBOW said:


> Cool video!! Thanks for sharing!! I am moving from Pensacola to Northwest Alabama this week, and I am already missing this kind of fishing!!!


Where in NW AL? I lived in Florence for 6 years and my wife's family is from that area as well.



Depending on how much I'm able to get done around the house on Saturday, I may go throw the net on Sunday morning (I'll video it, of course). My finger is mostly healed, but I'll still need to tape it up so the net doesn't catch on the scab. I guess that means I need to get out in the yard and practice this afternoon.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool video!


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

So I practiced for a few minutes in my backyard yesterday evening and I think I've figured out the 3 things I was doing wrong. First, I sometimes threw my left hand around instead of keeping it close to my body, like J0nesi mentioned. Second, it really helped when I threw the net upward, instead of straight out in front, like Hopin4aboat said. The third problem I figured out is that I wasn't letting the net settle on the wind-up before trying to throw it. One of the big things I practiced yesterday was just starting in the "cocked" position with the net hanging slack and it seemed to work better. The same thing happens with my golf swing when I haven't played in a while; my transition gets very quick and I start forward before I finish going backwards.

Now if I can just remember to do all of those things (and not let my fingers get tangled in the net), I should be better next time. Now that I feel better about my technique, I can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great thread and video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

The important thing here is what excuses did you use? I've used all of mine up and hate to repeat them every other throw. You know, sun got in my eyes, that danged shoulder surgery sure has screwed up my net throwing, weights were tangled up.....


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Brother, If the "low" here is that you spent a day on the water with your dad, then I'd say you had a pretty good day!:thumbup:


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

mongo said:


> Brother, If the "low" here is that you spent a day on the water with your dad, then I'd say you had a pretty good day!:thumbup:



You are correct, sir. I'm very fortunate that I get to spend about as much time as I would like with my dad.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

I hate to bring back an old thread, but I figure it was better than creating a new one. I went fishing with my dad again a few weeks ago. I've got a new GoPro now, so the quality should be a little better than the old videos. It was a fun morning, even though it wasn't as successful as we would have liked. Skip to about 2:20 if you want to the biggest catch of the day.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's pretty cool. I'm curious how y'all are holding and throwing the net. I can barely throw my bait net and get it to clear the boat lol, got some over my arm and some in my teeth too, y'alls way looks better!


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

sure said:


> That's pretty cool. I'm curious how y'all are holding and throwing the net. I can barely throw my bait net and get it to clear the boat lol, got some over my arm and some in my teeth too, y'alls way looks better!


I make it up and throw it similar to this, except I put the lead line in my mouth, I gather about 2/3 of the net in my right hand, and hold both the net and the lead line in my right hand.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

TennJeep...dont know if you edited out the time between your throw and pulling the net back, but if you didn't, you are pulling back a little too fast. Notice how you had fish up in the body of the net? With a bag net, you want to work the net back slow enough to panic the mullet and get them to charge the lead line, so they all wind up in the bag section.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

kingfish501 said:


> TennJeep...dont know if you edited out the time between your throw and pulling the net back, but if you didn't, you are pulling back a little too fast. Notice how you had fish up in the body of the net? With a bag net, you want to work the net back slow enough to panic the mullet and get them to charge the lead line, so they all wind up in the bag section.


Yeah, I cut out some of time I took pulling the net in. I rarely get one that isn't in the bag part of the net, but I couldn't shake this one down. It doesn't show very well in the video, but I ended up pinching the net below him, so he wouldn't fall out the bottom of the net while I was headed to the beach.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I miss seeing them churn the water in front of me. I may just have to get my old net out and give it a go. Thanks for the video....and I think that's my old lot y'all parked on!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Let the net pendulum behind you before you come around, and don't accelerate with a jerking motion. 
It should be fluid, with a definite lead with your right hand.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice video. Your better than me lol.


----------

